# [SOLVED] C: drive is a "Restricted Site"



## Compuvet (Oct 14, 2003)

For some reason, a Windows 98 machine has the idea that
the C: drive is a "Restricted Site"! Going 
through "Internet Options" does not list it as a 
Restricted site, but in Explorer, anything on the C: drive
shows the nasty red circle in the status bar. "My 
Computer" does not. Since the default setup disables 
Active-X for restriced sites, programs residing on the 
hard drive that use this technology have problems. As a 
work-around, I have set the security level for Restricted 
Sites way lower that it should be. I am nervous about 
this and would like a better fix. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

I'm using WinME and it should have every feature to restrict access to folders that Win98 does however, I'm not aware of any ability by Windows to restrict access to folders before WinXP or Win2K/WinNT. I've never heard or seen this before. It's suspicious at best.

There are third-party utilities that 'lock' or restrict access to folders or files for WinME and below. Are you using such a utility or not aware of such a utility being used on your system?

You might try scanning for virus, Trojan or variant on-line for free from http://housecall.trendmicro.com

Are you running a firewall, hardware or software? Like free Sygate from http://download.com If you're not you should be.

***

Reconfigure your browser security back the way it was or as outlined below. Those browser security features are bot involved in my opinion.

Open Internet Explorer (IE); Tools menu; Internet Options; Advanced tab; Click the Restore Defaults button; Click Apply; Click Ok. Close IE.

Open (IE); Click the Tools menu; Point to Internet Options; Click the Security tab; Click the Default Level button; Click Apply; Click Ok. Close IE.

Open IE; Click the Tools menu; Internet Options; Click the Security tab; Click the Custom Level button; Click Apply; Click Ok. Close IE. Start IE as desired.


----------



## Compuvet (Oct 14, 2003)

There is no restriction to access folders. However, Windows
does think that the C: drive is a Web page, and that the Web page is from a "Restricted site". I have to set the internet options
for Restricted sites to a less than safe low level or any program
run from the hard drive that used Active-X will not run!
Fortunately Norton's firewall is installed on this machine (it's not
mine) so I feel a little better about the security settings.

Yes it's wierd. I have posted this request to a few other places
and nobody has seen this before. I am sure there is a simple
fix for it by changing a registry entry, but I'm &^%#$ if I can
figure out where.


----------



## EvileYe (Aug 30, 2003)

Have you tried using the IE repair tool to see if it makes a difference ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www-level3.experts-exchange.com/Security/Win_Security/Q_20743641.html

Looks like it may have been figured out there..........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any progress?????


----------



## Compuvet (Oct 14, 2003)

Here's the answer I got from:
http://www-level3.experts-exchange.com/Security/Win_Security/Q_20743641.html

(As posted by AcaCandy)

www-level3/experts-exchenge.com is a pay site, but it was
worth the $10 for a month's membership to solve this one!

It's crazy, but it worked. Thanks AcaCandy!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
"I had someone looking at my computer with me and he noticed that there were 3 odd folders right at my root, C:/

%Cache%
%Cookies%
%History%

I also had some other stuff at my root that didn't need to be there. We put things where they should be and took those odd ball folders and put them in a folder called 'junk'. 

Everything is fine now. "


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, I didn't have to pay to see that post..........I could have just posted the whole thread here  Since I DID give them credit and all


----------

